# Wait till I'm pain free?



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I would bring a friend, just in case. If not, just wait 'til you're completely pain free.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Was hoping to ride tomorrow and all my friends will be working. I guess I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you have snow where you live currently on the ground? 
If so could you find a sled hill or other hill that you could slide down once or a couple dozen times? This way you could try it out without the long drive and finding out the hard way. 

Also a thought, never heard of anyone doing it but I've never had an ankle sprain. Are you able to get a brace on your ankle and into your boot? This may help but again not sure if it's possible, may be worth a try. 

I'd stick to simple groomers and greens depending on how it feels. Only you will be able to judge it but my point. Start very slow so your day doesn't go down the crapper right out of the gate. Give yourself/ankle a chance. Better to just slide down the white stuff in a simple slow manner than not at all k: 

Tons of styles I just grabbed this for visual purpose:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ive done a few ankles, some really bad and some minor and if you tweek that thing the wrong way while riding, you'll set yourself back a few more weeks.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I did mine (grade 2) and was on crutches for 7 days in severe pain... But i got back on the snow in 2 weeks...

Everyone is different and knows there limits, mine was left foot, i drive an auto and use stiff boots, it was uncomfortable with it strapped in the boot, and without the strapping i felt it was better supported by the boot itself, i did run easy for the 1st week or 2 for sure, i am now 5 weeks in and yesterday completed and landed 95 jumps with no issue...!

Only you know what is truly right for you and how much you should do...!!!

If you are not comfortable taking the chance, the simple answer is don't...!

To be fair, i would not of gone back so early but my stepson had lessons, and i knew it would be easy and only a few runs, and it helped i think, but i am only a 40 minute drive from the slope we use...


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

slyder said:


> Do you have snow where you live currently on the ground?
> If so could you find a sled hill or other hill that you could slide down once or a couple dozen times? This way you could try it out without the long drive and finding out the hard way.
> 
> Also a thought, never heard of anyone doing it but I've never had an ankle sprain. Are you able to get a brace on your ankle and into your boot? This may help but again not sure if it's possible, may be worth a try.
> ...


Good idea with the sled hill. I'll try that out today. I think riding with a brace would be awkward.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> I did mine (grade 2) and was on crutches for 7 days in severe pain... But i got back on the snow in 2 weeks...
> 
> Everyone is different and knows there limits, mine was left foot, i drive an auto and use stiff boots, it was uncomfortable with it strapped in the boot, and without the strapping i felt it was better supported by the boot itself, i did run easy for the 1st week or 2 for sure, i am now 5 weeks in and yesterday completed and landed 95 jumps with no issue...!
> 
> ...


2 weeks out I had a bad limp and couldn't walk more than a few 100 feet. This injury is a gigantic pain in the ass.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> and landed 95 jumps with no issue...!


Did you actually count them?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Trust your gut. I destroyed my ankle in Sept of 2013 and didn't get back on my board until Jan of 14. I'm of the adage that you need to get your ankle strong enough that you don't use a brace when you ride. Aches and soreness are to be expected, but if it hurts, stop.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Went today and it wasn't great. Had pain in the ankle which caused a lack of confidence. Called it a day after 5 runs. My most annoying injury ever.


----------

